# [Form] Anyo Dalawa - Breakdown and exploration



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 17, 2005)

Considering the amount of time karateka spend exploring and discussing their forms, and the influence of those forms on Modern Arnis, what would be an in-depth step-by-step description, explaination and analysis of Modern Arnis's Anyos? For this thread, I'm interested in Dalawa, hand form.

     Thank you.


----------



## dearnis.com (Oct 17, 2005)

(see anyo 3 disclaimers)

Left or right gunting; follow w/ brachial stun.
(up center)  Shoulder grab countered with low kick entry,hand pin with elbow wrench, and two punches to the hinge of the jaw.
Inward forearm strik followed by grab to head; either kick out knee and wrench neck, or kick leg behind opponent to set hip throw.  (RP often showed the kick as a scissors takedown as well).


----------



## MJS (Oct 30, 2005)

To the right: Gunting or arm break, knife hand strike to neck, 2 punches.  Repeat process to the left.  Stepping up with left, rt hand grabs attempted punch.  Bring to arm bar, two punches.  Repeat steppting with right and then left again.  Step up with right, inward block, as left goes behind right into a twist.  Hammerfist strike, followed by rt. low side kick.  Facing behind, we could be defending against an overhead strike.  Left blocks while right grabs elbow, applying lock.  Repeat 2 more times, opposite sides.  Rt. steps up as you rt. inward block, elbow.  Rt. clears arm, as you step behind opponent.  Palm strike followed by 2 punches.  Rt. steps around, rt. downward block, forward with left, left upward block.  Close.


----------



## The Game (Sep 4, 2006)

Any videos?


----------

